# Your First Car...



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

Cars are one of my many fascinations, and many other members probably share such an interest. But to those of you who are not such fans of the automobile, there is without a doubt that you've driven a car at some point in your life (to be fair, I would rather use my legs and public transportation as methods of travel rather than a car; doing all of my own maintenance, repairs, and modifications, sometimes I really hate them).

What was the first car that you owned and drove?

-Quetzal


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

1973 VW bug. Orange. God I loved that car.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Learning to drive: My dad's 1974 Eldorado.

First car: 1978 Lincoln Mark V (Cartier edition)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

1964 Chevrolet Biscayne: White exterior and a navy interior, a straight six power plant , paired with three in the tree! Kept that sweet ride for more than four years and close to 70,000 miles. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I inherited my fathers 1994 Jeep Wrangler Sahara. My family ended up going through some rough times a few years later, and that was the only vehicle we had for a family of 5, it's now 20 years old with 180k miles and parked in my garage. It still starts on the first turn of the key, and it is completely factory original except the tire, and wheels. I do still have the original wheels, and tires in the garage. They will eventually go back on.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

1928 Porter named Mother.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

1967 Chevrolet Impala Station Wagon 350 w/ Turbo Hydra-Matic

I bought it after working all summer painting houses. It was as old as I was...


----------



## CrazyLarry (Jun 17, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> First car: 1978 Lincoln Mark V (Cartier edition)


Now that's a tank that will hold you and 11 of your close friends.

Mine - 1972 Mustang Mach II - Burgundy with a black vinyl top. Complete with 8 track hanging down under the glove box.


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> 1964 Chevrolet Biscayne: White exterior and a navy interior, a straight six power plant , paired with three in the tree! Kept that sweet ride for more than four years and close to 70,000 miles. :thumbs-up:


A true American car to me has a Straight-Six as the smallest engine available, and with two couches to carry six comfortably! I really want an early 1960s Rambler American, or really just any Post-WWII Nash or AMC. How I wish that the Independents survived...

For me, I first "drove" a 1986 Dodge Mini-Ram Van (my father would put me in his lap and let me play with the steering wheel, and yes, the car was parked and turned off), then I learned to drive in our '96 Dodge Caravan, and my current car is a '10 Honda Fit (a nice little wagon, but I really wish that it were at least an American car with a front bench with two doors instead of four, almost like a Rambler wagon or a Pinto wagon, but without the exploding gas tank, please).

-Quetzal


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

My first car was a 1960 A.C.Ace.it had the Ace engine with 3 SU carbs.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

An old )can't remember the year, but old!) Austin A40, in the same colour as the one pictured below.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austin_A40_Farina


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

1985 Pontiac Grand Prix...

https://imageshack.com/i/pdqV4ndwj


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

1971 Fiat Spider
It came with a spare engine. I needed it.

Followed quickly by a 1970 Dodge Dart.

Those were good days!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

1977 Mazda GLC. Followed by a 1981 Mazda GLC. Those cars were bulletproof.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

CrazyLarry said:


> Now that's a tank that will hold you and 11 of your close friends.
> 
> Mine - 1972 Mustang Mach II - Burgundy with a black vinyl top. Complete with 8 track hanging down under the glove box.


With the gas pedal floored, I swear I could see the gas gauge draining before my eyes! At the very least, the car (actually both cars) would undergo a gentle up and down motion akin to a tall ship navigating the waters.

I do miss those cars!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Gosh! I cannot truly recall my first automobile. However a very early car I owned was a full-spec Vauxhall Carlton 2 litre (with features like central locking & electric windows, when such accessories were rare). It was one of these I think:


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

'59 Austin Healey 100 6 BN6 (2 seater.)


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

When I moved to the US, (Rhode Island), in about 1988, my first car was a 1977 Miami blue Volkswagen Rabbit, (American version of the Golf). 
Very basic, and they still had the original round headlights in 77. Bought it for $700, and it was reliable enough, for a while.

Just like this one. (Sorry for enormous picture).
Somehow, mine had a more normal sized bumper.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

My first "bought it myself" car was a 1977 Toyota SR5 hatchback, a terrific little car.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

First new car I ever bought??

The 1984 Mitsubishi Tredia Turbo just like this one...



















The torque steer coming through it's Citroen like wheel was awesome!!

(Also my first front wheel drive car)


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

1966 Dodge Dart


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

1955 Plymouth Savoy, with a three-speed on the column (and two of them actually worked!). Paid $50 for it. Surfboards on the roof, five friends jammed into the car. A party on wheels.

I sold the Plymouth after about six months and upgraded to a '63 Buick Riviera. Wish I still had it ...


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

*1st Car (1984-1989):* 1979 Ford Mustang II, used, black
*1st Car I bought with my own money (1989-1994): *1979 Jeep CJ5 4x4, used, V6, 3-speed manual, brown, manual locking differential, soft-top
*1st New Car (1994-2010):* 1995 Jeep Cherokee Sport 4x4, 4.0L V6 automatic, Indy Red.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

First car I bought was an old Toyota Camry. Lasted about two months before I got T-boned in it and the car was destroyed. I did not particularly like that car but the price was right. I upgraded from there.

I enjoy cars but I rarely drive any more.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Not here or now, but wondering whether it might be interesting to talk about the worst car you ever owned. I have a candidate or two.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

my19 said:


> upgraded to a '63 Buick Riviera. Wish I still had it ...


Possibly one of the most beautiful cars ever built.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

1964 Porsche 356 C cabriolet, ivory white on black.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

^That's a great first car. I know a bunch of people that continue to drive them fairly regularly today.


----------

